# Are Watch-Winders Just a Gimmick? Do I Need One?



## HopsAndClocks

I've just received my second mechanical watch in the mail, making my collection: one quartz, two automatics. The quartz watch is no concern, as it keeps ticking oblivious to who's wearing it or what's going on. However with having two mechanical watches now, I'm realizing that one of them will be sitting on my desk for long periods of time without use. I don't mind having to reset and wind the watch when I want to wear it (actually I enjoy setting and winding watches oddly enough) but...

I'm concerned as to whether or not it is harmful for a modern mechanical (automatic) watch to sit for days or weeks without being worn or wound. I've heard two sides to this argument, one saying that the oils will congeal... BUT other people say that with modern synthetic oils (used in modern watches) congealing isn't possible.

So, is it okay to leave a mechanical watch sitting dead for several days or even weeks? How about months? Another reason I ask is that I'll be taking a trip overseas soon, and want to take only one of my mechanical watches, meaning the other would be left home without winding or any movement for a couple of weeks. I really hate the idea of watch-winders, and will only purchase one of it's necessary to preserve the longevity of my watch, otherwise I don't want any part of it.

What do you think? Do I need to purchase a watch winder?

P.S. There's a good chance my collection of mechanical pieces will be growing in the future, so whether or not I NEED to wind them each and every day to preserve their longevity is a real concern I have... Please help me put my mind at ease by knowing what to do : ) Thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## ed21x

it better to let it run down than induce excess wear on the parts. to maintain oil distribution, wind/wear the watch once a month.


----------



## dbakiva

I wouldn't call them a gimmick; they are a convenience in some circumstances, but you will not damage your watches by not having them on a winder.


----------



## tfarchio

From what I've read, there are a number of different opinions on how often a watch should be wound to make sure that the oils don't congeal. As another member already noted, about once a month seems to be the general rule of thumb. But again, some people think it should happen more often while others are less concerned about it in general.

That being said, you might still want to consider getting one, simply from a convenience standpoint, especially if you plan on having more autos in your collection. While it doesn't seem like much of a hassle to reset a watch now, I found that doing it every couple of days got pretty annoying. I also became concened about having to manipulate the crowns on my vintage autos so often. I know the crowns are meant to be unscrewed and screwed back in repeatedly, but I figured why put excess wear and tear on that part unless I absolutely had to.


----------



## lambretta

No you do not need one. I have 15 mechanical watches and we live together happily without one!


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

lambretta said:


> No you do not need one. I have 15 mechanical watches and we live together happily without one!


I don't quite have that many (!!!) but I don't have a winder either. I've considered buying one out of shear convenience but haven't broken down and done it yet...


----------



## John MS

Unless your watch has several difficult to set complications I can't think of a practical reason to buy one. The usual three hand day & date watch found today is very easy to set up. And most mechanical watches need to have the time adjusted weekly if display accuracy is desired. A good winder that can be programmed can cost the equivalent of a good watch. Save your money for something you can wear.

There is a lot of misinformation about regarding watch oils travelling or congealing if the watch is not run. Modern watch oils will stay in place whether the watch is run or not. Watch oils will gradually thicken from dust and evaporation but that will occur whether no matter what.


----------



## BrentYYC

I have a six watch winder, and four of the pedestals are used for display only. The only two I use on an ongoing basis are for an automatic that I wear several times a week, and for a complication watch that I don't wear very often but takes at least five minutes to set everything. The later is the only strong reason to buy a winder, imho.

Generally I prefer to let my watches wind down, but manually wind them once every few weeks if I'm not wearing them.


----------



## Scottaw

Think how long they go unworn from manufacture to sale, if it were tht big of a deal all retailers would have them on winders. 

Just if you hate resetting.


----------



## Perseus

Scottaw said:


> Think how long they go unworn from manufacture to sale, if it were tht big of a deal all retailers would have them on winders.
> 
> Just if you hate resetting.


I don't think it has anything to do with the lubricants congealing and Scottaw brings a great point about dealers not putting watches on winders. When I had 3 or 4 autos I did wonder if I was compromising the longevity of the crown, stem, etc when I had to set them each time I wore them.


----------



## napel

Some of the more expensive watches are sold with winders. It's not a gimick as there are a few watches that I don't feel like setting every single time and they go on the winder. The ones with only a crown, I set as I wear. But to each his own.


----------



## OrangeSport

Interesting thread. I have recently bought an automatic dress watch, which will only get worn a few times a month. It's just for posh dinners out really... I wanted to avoid a winder as I prefer to keep it in my safe when I'm not wearing it, and I do not think constantly winding an auto every other day is a great idea (from a wear point of view). So, I have opted for the option of letting it run down.

Here's another question though. Does the automatic winding mechanism actually wind the watch up, or just maintain its level of power? In other words, if I give it a few turns to get it going will wearing wind it more? It's not something I've had to consider before as my Sub is worn every day and never stops so I just give it a booster wind once a fortnight, and the Monster can't be wound..


----------



## LJUSMC

Funny you posted this. I wouldn't say you "need" a winder, but it sure is convenient when you want to wear more than one automatic watch without having to re-set the thing. I have a double watch winder that I bought last year when I had some automatic watches, but I have since sold all my mechanical watches and have no need for the winder.... off to the SC it goes!



HopsAndClocks said:


> I've just received my second mechanical watch in the mail, making my collection: one quartz, two automatics. The quartz watch is no concern, as it keeps ticking oblivious to who's wearing it or what's going on. However with having two mechanical watches now, I'm realizing that one of them will be sitting on my desk for long periods of time without use. I don't mind having to reset and wind the watch when I want to wear it (actually I enjoy setting and winding watches oddly enough) but...
> 
> I'm concerned as to whether or not it is harmful for a modern mechanical (automatic) watch to sit for days or weeks without being worn or wound. I've heard two sides to this argument, one saying that the oils will congeal... BUT other people say that with modern synthetic oils (used in modern watches) congealing isn't possible.
> 
> So, is it okay to leave a mechanical watch sitting dead for several days or even weeks? How about months? Another reason I ask is that I'll be taking a trip overseas soon, and want to take only one of my mechanical watches, meaning the other would be left home without winding or any movement for a couple of weeks. I really hate the idea of watch-winders, and will only purchase one of it's necessary to preserve the longevity of my watch, otherwise I don't want any part of it.
> 
> What do you think? Do I need to purchase a watch winder?
> 
> P.S. There's a good chance my collection of mechanical pieces will be growing in the future, so whether or not I NEED to wind them each and every day to preserve their longevity is a real concern I have... Please help me put my mind at ease by knowing what to do : ) Thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## ioulove2

I have multiple autos and I have a dual winder and I always keep two inside while I am wearing one. This makes it easy to swap them without setting them. I know some will say its bad. I know all computer's hard drives are rated with a MTTF (Mean Time To Fail). I just wish watch companies would release this information in the same hour format in the instruction manuals.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

If it's date only, it adds some setup work to wearing the watch.

If it's a day/date, that gets more annoying.

If it's a perpetual calendar, forget it, get a winder.


----------



## deluxeswiss

I don't have one and can't see the need in having one. One issue I have is that I have quite a number of automatic watches....way more than the average winder would take. That means some would be wound and others not which in turn means I would need to decide in advance which ones I were going to wear in the next 2 weeks. Which means I would need to set and wind those ones to put on the winder in preparation. Thus all the spontaneity and fun of choosing goes.

Not cheap either many of those winders.


----------



## dualtime

Unless you have a watch with intricate complications that would be hard to reset..they simply aren't necessary..


----------



## drspaceman

I would agree that no, you do not need one. That being said, I love mine. I have a triple winder and it is in storage for the next two months as I move cross country, I miss it a lot. It's so nice to have the main part of my collection always ready to be worn and it works really well as a display case as well. 

A lot of this hobby is excessive and winders definitely fall into that category as well. I love mine and will miss it dearly for the duration of my move. If you want a winder and can afford one that should last, go for it, ultImately they look cool and might save you a few minutes a week in winding and setting time. Not exactly practical but definitely fun to have.


----------



## camb66

I have 3 Autos and I just let them run down. Each gets worn at least once every couple of weeks.


----------



## porschefan

Watches are a gimmick.


----------



## Kungfucowboy

The only reasons i can think to have one is if you have a fairly advanced calendar function (maybe a triple date, annual or perpetual calendar, moon phase) a basic watch with just a date or day date takes less than a minute to set.


----------



## Raza

John MS said:


> Unless your watch has several difficult to set complications I can't think of a practical reason to buy one. The usual three hand day & date watch found today is very easy to set up. And most mechanical watches need to have the time adjusted weekly if display accuracy is desired. A good winder that can be programmed can cost the equivalent of a good watch. Save your money for something you can wear.
> 
> There is a lot of misinformation about regarding watch oils travelling or congealing if the watch is not run. Modern watch oils will stay in place whether the watch is run or not. Watch oils will gradually thicken from dust and evaporation but that will occur whether no matter what.


A Brookstone quad watch winder is programmable and can be set to clockwise, counterclockwise, or both. $200.

I just picked one up. Much happier now than I was in the two weeks I went without a winder (when my old one broke). I use my watches to tell time, so a stopped one is of little use to me. When I am getting ready in the morning, I don't want to spend time picking up my watch, shaking it a bit, then pulling the crown out to set it against my phone.


----------



## John MS

Raza said:


> A Brookstone quad watch winder is programmable and can be set to clockwise, counterclockwise, or both. $200.
> 
> I just picked one up. Much happier now than I was in the two weeks I went without a winder (when my old one broke). I use my watches to tell time, so a stopped one is of little use to me. When I am getting ready in the morning, I don't want to spend time picking up my watch, shaking it a bit, then pulling the crown out to set it against my phone.


It should have two settings. One for direction and the other for frequency to minimize the chance of overwinding.


----------



## deluxeswiss

One reason I find it useful not having a winder is that I can always tell within 24-48 hours or so when I last wore a particular watch (the date complication stops if it has one). Looking the other day I realised I hadn't worn my Full Steel Oris since the 10th of the month. Hhmmm...might strap that one on today.


----------



## Raza

John MS said:


> It should have two settings. One for direction and the other for frequency to minimize the chance of overwinding.


Yeah. Multiple frequency settings, too. By my math, 24 different settings. I'll have to look at the manual again.


----------



## iam7head

Of course you need one, it's called your wrist. 

On the serious note: I don't have an electric winder, I might get one if I have a ultra complication piece.


----------



## hpark21

I would consider getting one ONLY if you find yourself NOT wearing a particular watch because it was not running at the time when you wanted to wear it.

If you are happy with setting time/date and go for any of your watches, then no reason to get one.


----------



## napel

hpark21 said:


> I would consider getting one ONLY if you find yourself NOT wearing a particular watch because it was not running at the time when you wanted to wear it.
> 
> If you are happy with setting time/date and go for any of your watches, then no reason to get one.


That's a good point as well. If you have an automatic that you love and don't want to part with and you don't wear it as much as you like, you could always throw it on the winder for a few days to verify that it still functions.


----------



## Donut

You need this one...it is something else.


----------



## hpark21

Donut said:


> You need this one...it is something else.


Donut! Is that your winder?


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread moved to the right sub forum.


----------



## 403acmash

porschefan said:


> Watches are a gimmick.


This is true. When we were skiing, my father used to tell time by the sun.

Never went night skiing, though.....


----------



## TheGenevaSeal

its a preference...i have about 6 watches and dont have a winder...thinking about getting a single for my JLC Master Compressor Geographic as setting is sort of a hasstle when I wear....


----------



## Guest

i agree. I wouldnt say they are a gimmick at all. Watch winders could really help your watch and could save you money. if you are going to buy one and want one on the lower price side, berlich is the best.


----------



## Lampmode

I have a single winder and two auto's. I like having it because some weeks I wear my dress watch three times. Then I can go three weeks to a month without wearing it. I throw it on the winder and forget about it until it is time to wear it again. I just got my second auto but I think it will be my daily wearer, so it will be easy to swap out for my dress watch when needed.


----------



## spyderco10

i have 4 autos and 10 quartzes. i have watch winders for the autos, but decided to not use them for the last couple of months. during this time, i found myself often grabbing one of the quartzes in the morning because i didn't want to deal with setting the date and time on the stopped autos. after this little "experiment" i will definitely turn the winders back on. yeah the constant winding will put continous wear on the movements, but what's the use of having autos if you're not going to wear them?


----------



## irunsoicaneat

spyderco10 said:


> i have 4 autos and 10 quartzes. i have watch winders for the autos, but decided to not use them for the last couple of months. during this time, i found myself often grabbing one of the quartzes in the morning because i didn't want to deal with setting the date and time on the stopped autos. after this little "experiment" i will definitely turn the winders back on. yeah the constant winding will put continous wear on the movements, but what's the use of having autos if you're not going to wear them?


well put! i'm waiting for my boxy winders to come in at brookstone because i keep picking up a quartz when i'm in a rush and have no time to set a watch. i don't get a chance to wear my automatics too much because my job will undoubtedly put some unwanted dings on them throughout the day. i don't need yet another reason to not wear my automatics; the choice to get a winder was easy enough; shelling out $250 for 4 winders was not >.<


----------

